# DiDoDay VIII: Mit Dieter und Michael Eisele zum Dorsch



## Anglerboard Redaktion (25. Juni 2018)

Am 16. Juni 2018 fand der achte DiDoDay (Dieters-Dorsch-Tag) statt. Fast 90 Angler trafen sich in Heiligenhafen, um mit zwei Kuttern auf die Ostsee zu fahren. Die Stimmung war bei der vom Team Eisele und Rute & Rolle organisierten Veranstaltung super und fast jeder fing seinen Fisch. Doch fangen wir von Beginn an:







Am Vorabend der Veranstaltung öffnete Michael Eisele wie in den  Vorjahren seine Türen und lud zum Open House ein. Allen Interessierten  zeigte der Meeresprofi in Oldenburg seine Produktionsstätten. Michael  Eisele erklärte, wie Pilker & Co in Schleswig-Holstein gefertigt  werden. Die Teilnehmer stellten Fragen und kamen aus dem Staunen nicht  mehr raus.







 Nach einer – für manche nur kurzen – Nacht auf dem Hof Bollbrügge in  Gremersdorf, hieß es früh am Morgen: Leinen los! Mit zwei Kuttern, der  MS Einigkeit und MS Klaus-Peter, stachen die begeisterten Meeresangler  in See.








Schon bald sausten Pilker und Gummifische zum Ostseegrund. Schnell  krümmten sich die ersten Ruten und recht ordentliche Dorsche kamen an  Deck.







Bis zum Mittag zeigten sich die Dorsche aber noch nicht in richtiger  Beißlaune. Jeder Fisch musste hart erarbeitet werden. Doch nach dem  Mittagessen bewies Kapitän Thomas Deutsch wieder einmal, dass er den  richtigen Riecher hat und brachte die Teilnehmer zum Fisch.









Nicht nur gestandene Seebären fingen Dorsche. Nein, auch Kinder und  Frauen zeigten, dass sie bei Weitem nicht schlechter angelten.









Und schon wieder ist eine Rute krumm. Die Dorsche waren gut im Futter und gaben im Drill richtig Gas.







Die Bissfrequenz stieg. Oft verneigten sich gleich mehrere Ruten auf  einmal. Fast jeder Angler fing seine Fische und die Anzahl noch  kleinerer Dorsche macht Mut für die Zukunft.







Aber nicht nur 40 bis 50 Zentimeter lange Dorsche gingen an die Haken.  Auch Fische bis über 70 Zentimeter schnappten sich Pilker & Co.







Da jeder Tag anders ist, hilft eine gewisse Auswahl an Pilkern und  Gummiködern in verschiedenen Gewichten und Farben, den Geschmack der  Dorsche zu treffen. An diesem Tag überzeugten vor allem kleinere Pilker.  Der Grund: Viele der Dorsche waren randvoll mit Heringen und standen  deshalb auf die glitzernden Fischimitate.






Da freut sich der Fänger. Dieser Dorsch beweist, dass sich ein Besuch an der Ostsee immer noch lohnt.







Bis zur letzten Drift fischten alle konzentriert weiter. Neben Dorschen  gingen auch ein paar Plattfische, Hornhechte, Wittlinge und kleine  Köhler ans Band.









Dann war die Ausfahrt zu Ende. Zufrieden nahm jeder ein paar schöne Filets mit nach Hause.







Am Abend saßen alle in gemütlicher Runde auf dem Hof Bollbrügge  beisammen und erzählten von ihren Fängen. Bei einer großen Tombola gab’s  außerdem noch hochwertiges Angelgerät, RUTE&ROLLE-Zeitschriften,  ein Jahresabo und vieles mehr zu gewinnen.








Die erfolgreichsten Fänger des Tages zusammen mit Michael und Dieter  Eisele. Zum Schluss ließen alle den wunderschönen Tag bei einem leckeren  Essen und kühlen Getränken ausklingen. Alle waren sich einig, dass sie  auch im nächsten Jahr beim neunten DiDoDay mit dabei sind. Michael  Eisele bedankte sich bei der regen Teilnahme und rief noch mal – in der  heutigen, für die Kutter schwierigen Zeit – auf: „Kommt nach  Heiligenhafen und angelt auf Dorsch vom Angelkutter!“


*Text & Fotos*: Jesco Peschutter


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 12701 (29. Juni 2018)

*AW: DiDoDay VIII: Mit Dieter und Michael Eisele zum Dorsch*

Eine Info zur Initiative Anglerdemo gab es auch für die Teilnehmer 

*Willkommen zu den 8. DiDoDays in Heiligenhafen*​
Liebe DiDoDay- Freunde,

herzlich willkommen zu den 8. DiDoDays. Natürlich wünschen wir Euch viel Spaß und freuen uns auf
eine erfolgreiche Veranstaltung. Jedoch möchten wir Euch auch über ein paar ernste Themen zum
Meeresangeln in der Ostsee informieren.

Die meisten von uns kennen die Probleme ja bereits. Seit 2017 gilt für uns Angler ein Baglimit von 5
Dorschen (3 Dorsche im Februar und März) pro Angler und Tag. Natürlich ist unser gemeinsames Ziel
die nachhaltige Nutzung des Dorschbestandes und wir Angler haben das Baglimit zum Wiederaufbau
der Dorschbestände aktiv unterstützt. Zudem gilt seit September 2017 ein Angelverbot in Teilen des
Fehmarnbelts.

Das Angeln auf Dorsch hat aber auch eine erhebliche Bedeutung für den Tourismus an Teilen der
Ostseeküste. Es ist ein allgemein attraktives Ziel für Angler, die im Urlaub am Strand, von einem
Angelkutter oder vom Boot aus Ihrem Hobby nachgehen möchten.

Es gab sofort nach der Einführung der Tagesfangbegrenzung existenzgefährdende Umsatzeinbrüche
bei den Betreibern von Hochseeangelfahrten. Die Tagesfangbegrenzung wurde laut Politik und
Wissenschaft für den Wiederaufbau der Dorschbestände eingeführt. Die Folgen für den
Angeltourismus sind auch heute noch gravierend. Umsatzrückgänge von bis zu 50%, Verluste von
Arbeitsplätzen und Aufgabe von Familienbetrieben sind bereits heute spürbare Auswirkungen
resultierend aus dieser Fangbeschränkung. Hochseeangelschiffe, Angelgeschäfte und Vermieter sind
vom Ausbleiben der Touristen stark betroffen.

Gemäß dem ICES Advice für das Jahr 2019 wird der Bestand gemäß Vorhersage wieder im Bereich der
nachhaltigen Nutzung sein und eine Bestandsbiomasse von rund 50.000 Tonnen aufweisen. ICES
empfiehlt aus diesem Grund eine Erhöhung der Fangquoten für den Dorsch in den Subdivision 22-24
in Höhe von 137%. Wir Angler fordern im Rahmen der Verteilungsgerechtigkeit eine Anpassung
unserer Fangmengen analog der Erhöhung der Fangquoten der kommerziellen Fischerei. Somit darf es
ab 2019 keine Fangbeschränkungen für die Freizeitfischerei in der westlichen Ostsee mehr geben. Eine
Abschaffung des Baglimit würde der Wirtschaft in den strukturschwachen Küstenregionen einen
sofortigen Auftrieb geben. Das Baglimit für Angler ist nicht verhältnismäßig und eine Abschaffung ab
2019 zwingend erforderlich. Der ICES Advice begründet eine Abschaffung des Baglimit ab 2019.

Für eine Abschaffung der Tagesfangbegrenzung und für die Aufhebung des Angelverbotes im
Fehmarnbelt kämpft die Initiative Anglerdemo. Bitte unterstütze diese Initiative durch eine Spende.
Die Initiative arbeitet ehrenamtlich und jede Spende geht zu 100% in den Kampf gegen Verbote und
Einschränkungen für Angler.

Vielen Dank für Eure Unterstützung!

Euer Michael Eisele


----------

